# Big Boy picking through the acorns



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 14, 2012)

This one suprised me by coming in pretty close.  Made my heart pound.....


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 14, 2012)

sorry, didn't want to upload at first....


----------



## ChickInATree (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice pics!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2012)

Those are awesome pics!   Even though I am a deer hunter, I do have respect for those wonderful animals. They are a joy to watch in the wild and big ones like in your pics do get my heart pounding, too. Those are the type of deer that get my behind out in the woods to hunt. Nothing like it. By the way, were you hunting?

Thanks for sharing and post more if ya have them.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 14, 2012)

Great shots.  That is a awesome buck.

Hoss


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Those are awesome pics!   Even though I am a deer hunter, I do have respect for those wonderful animals. They are a joy to watch in the wild and big ones like in your pics do get my heart pounding, too. Those are the type of deer that get my behind out in the woods to hunt. Nothing like it. By the way, were you hunting?
> 
> Thanks for sharing and post more if ya have them.



I am a hunter as well!!  Just can't shoot this one with anything but a camera.  National Forest.......but boy he's a stud!!  The camera doesn't do him justice.  Real wide and massive body...  Thanks


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW great pics!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Great capture. Looks like he's an old fella too.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sweet!  Sweet!  Sweet!  Gotta love it when they cooperate - with a camera, bow, or gun!  Shoot, just cooperate enough to watch 'em!


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 15, 2012)

wow those are great shots of that buck, I wish I could see one like that where I hunt


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 15, 2012)

Great pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 15, 2012)

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> I am a hunter as well!!  Just can't shoot this one with anything but a camera.  National Forest.......but boy he's a stud!!  The camera doesn't do him justice.  Real wide and massive body...  Thanks



You mean National Park? National Forest you can hunt.

Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome photo  !


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 15, 2012)

Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> I am a hunter as well!!  Just can't shoot this one with anything but a camera.  National Forest.......but boy he's a stud!!  The camera doesn't do him justice.  Real wide and massive body...  Thanks



He is a beauty. Which National Forest? Was he in the Smokies?


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 15, 2012)

Sweet shots of a great subject!


----------



## ronfritz (Oct 15, 2012)

Really great shots!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 16, 2012)

He is a dandy,he looks like a old buck.I would drop the hammer on him.....for sure


----------



## onedude (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice Pictures! What kind of camera and lens do you use?
Thanks for posting,
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, He was in the Smokeys and I am shooting a Nikon D7000 with an older 80-200 F2.8..........I am not that good, he just cooperated.  Got to love it when it comes together.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cool can I use it as my desktop?


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 16, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> Very cool can I use it as my desktop?



absolutely........my pleasure.  All for fun.......enjoy


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 19, 2012)

Amazing creature!  Nice shots!


----------



## seeker (Oct 21, 2012)

Bump for a great series of pictures.


----------

